

If we were on the west coast, we'd have been funded by now. - nabeel
http://nabeel.typepad.com/brinking/2007/07/if-we-were-on-t.html
The kind lies that we tell ourselves on the east coast.
======
pg
It's not just the investors here who are clueless. The reporters are too. The
New York Times, Newsweek, and USA Today have all written about us, but our own
local paper still doesn't know we exist. Sigh.

~~~
jamongkad
Are you talking about the East Coast?

~~~
pg
I meant Boston, but presumably it's worse everywhere else on the East Coast.

------
joshwa
side note-- I am really starting to get miffed by blog/page layouts that are
so widget-heavy that I can't view the content until sixteen separate widgets
have polled their (slow) servers and rendered.

Please let me view the content, and THEN render your widgets! Don't block!

~~~
umjames
I agree, I initially tried looking at the page on my iPhone while I was
outside on the EDGE network. It took forever as I watched all the flash stuff
in the sidebar not load. Then the article itself appeared in the sidebar as
one big link.

It would have been nice if there was a content-only URL that could have been
linked to from news.yc.

------
menloparkbum
4 of the five points are false. I can't comment on the personal network.

Cambridge's real advantages over the Bay Area are that the weather is bad and
there isn't anything interesting to do (how many times can you go to 1369 or
People's Republik?)

Given these constraints, you might as well work 18 hours a day.

San Francisco has the opposite problem. If I was yc I'd include a provision
that the company has to be in San Mateo or some other boring peninsula/south
bay hellhole, and not The City. There are simply too many distractions. I've
never heard of a startup based in SF doing anywhere as well as the ones based
in Silicon Valley proper.

~~~
geebee
That's an interesting point about SF vs. the peninsula. I can't think of any
startups that made it big out of san francisco - though I'm sure there must be
some (anyone willing to suggest a few?) There's craigslist, or course - which
should has been very successful even though they haven't cashed in.

I'm not sure that the distractions are the problem, though. Personally, I
think the distractions of SF help me a bit. The vibe gets me more charged up
to work.

I think it has more to do with the heavy concentration of non-tech related law
and finance companies. One key to a tech center is that programmers,
designers, and people with a start-up mentality are more likely to bump into
each other. I live in the city, and walking around, you're much more likely to
bump into a lawyer or finance person. And these aren't the lawyers who do
startups (who you probably _do_ bump into in the valley), they're the ones who
do condo conversions.

------
steve
getting easier != equivalent

This is a joke, right?

